# Good time at AGA



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just wanted to say it was great to put a face to some of the avatars on the board here! Personally, I had a good time and learned some stuff in the process. The auction was great - I never thought I'd see so many plants in one place in my life! And the new Crypt variety from FAN fetching the big bucks was pretty amazing! Some real collectors there.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Definitely a blast! Glad I got to meet a bunch of people from the boards.

I highly suggest making plans for next convention if you have an interested in planted aquariums!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

hooha said:


> Definitely a blast! Glad I got to meet a bunch of people from the boards.
> 
> I highly suggest making plans for next convention if you have an interested in planted aquariums!


Good time indeed!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Indeed it was! I hope every body had a great time.
Pictures? Thanh?????


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you very much to all of you who came out for this year's convention. We know the financial times have been tough on everyone. The fact that we had around 140 attending this year speaks volumes about the dedication of aquatic gardeners. Seeing so many people in one place enjoying eachother's company and sharing in our mutual hobby makes all the planning and preparation worth it. 

Here's a special thank you (again) to all the people who gave of their time to help make this convention work. You're all fantastic!

My favorite talks were Dr. Kane's and Jeff Senske's. Learning more about micropropagaion got my Crypt lover's juices running. Jeff had some very good points about aquascaping with "philosophy", what I like to call intention. It's really amazing how much of a difference starting with a solid concept/intention/philosophy will do to improve aquascaping. The very best thing he talked about was the importance of designing an aquarium that you enjoy having around and derive pleasure from keeping. 

Here's to looking at 2010...after a very long nap.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

I just only can agree. I had a blast at the convention. Bi g thanks on AGA for pulling this off.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh how I wish I could have made it....

So where are all the photos?

PS Phil, those naps are essential after an exciting event like that.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I had an absolute blast.

I met so many people and got to put faces with screen names. Made lots of new friends. 

Finally figured out the secret to Bert's nana petite - after careful consideration of the softball clumps he had in the auction, we surmised he simply feeds it small children and stray cats.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Those were Bert's? I could have sworn Rick Moranis brought them in. I kept hearing "Feed me Seymour!" when I got near those bags.



Pics? I didn't take many.  Lots of other folks did though, I'm sure they'll be posted soon enough.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I had an amazing time! Will post photos when I finish going through them all!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish I could have went.  Anyone have pics?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This conference was so much fun for me. I learned many things. Everyone was so nice and it was organized very well. I'm so sorry I missed the trip to the GA Aquarium. I just couldn't get a flight out sooner to make it.

I loved Dr. Tan, the "moscologist"- even if he doesn't know anything about Moscow! LOL! I believe that my Xmas moss may actually be Singapore moss as it exhibits both growing patterns. He said that Xmas moss is actually very hard to find and extremely rare in the US. 

I also enjoyed Takashi Amano's critiquing of this years top 6 tanks of his contest. I understood his comments and actually agreed with some of them. (I'm sure it give you great comfort to know this! LOL) It was neat to watch him scape the display tank. It was lovely when he finished. 

I loved Karen's trip to Thailand. The scenery was beautiful. So many places they visited. What an adventure.

Another favorite was the Iron Man aquascaping contest. The guys did a great job. I would have been proud to have had both in my house - although my favorite was Jason's. I liked the thickness of the plantings and his bigger assortment of plant choices. Both seemed so calm as the clock counted down!

I came home with 5 new plants! I have never seen so many plants in one place in all my life. What fun the auction was. I had a ball. I enjoyed putting faces with names and yet I'm sure I've already forgotten some of the screen names with the real ones!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That was an awesome convention for sure. I think I got an average of 4-5 hours of sleep for 3 straight nights and I'm paying for it now.  It was so worth it though! 

It was great to meet everyone from APC that came.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are some pxs. Many of mine did not come out.  Perhaps some of you can fill in the blanks with other photos.

Iron Man Aquascaping challengers, John Cioti & Jason Baliban. Also at work...
























1st runner up - Jason Baliban's tank
_soon to come_
The winning tank - John Cioti's tank









The Judges talking over the winner of the Iron Man contest.









Jeff Senske, (ADG) presenting to the group









Dr. Tan telling me that I don't have subwasstertang but it's actually a fern called Lomariopsis cf lineata! Ladies and Gentlemen- make your corrections!









Takashi Amano aquascaping his tank


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


>


Ha! Your camera focused on my hair...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Finally figured out the secret to Bert's nana petite - after careful consideration of the softball clumps he had in the auction, we surmised he simply feeds it small children and stray cats.


Sshhh! You weren't supposed to give away my secrets!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I was there too, but for some reason noone saw me or talked to me. I tried to talk to people but they acted as if they don't see me. I still had a great time - I saw wonderful things, and put a face to many screennames.

At the end I won all the auctions, acquired unseen plants, spoke fluent Japanese...

Then I woke up.

This years convention seems to have been an event really worth attending - a lot of interest and a good feeling from all these posts about it! 

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems I missed my editing deadline.  Here is the promised px. It's my personal favorite. Both tanks were nice.

1st runner up - Jason Baliban's tank


----------

